# Cat Fighting/Separation



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

So, my aunt has had these two cats ever since they were a few months old. They had always gotten along fine, until about a year or so ago, when they got into a big cat fight with one another, and since then have never made up. My Aunt has told me that there is another cat in neighborhood that occasionally comes into her yard, which seems to have caused redirected aggression on the male cat's part, who then precedes to attack the female. The female is now scared to death of the male, and make some sort of growling sound every time he is near. The female has now spent over a full calendar year in my aunt's bedroom with the door closed. 

For those of you who know a lot about cats, what would you recommend she do? Any help would be greatly appreciated!:smile:


----------

